# INDIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

GreenHornet553 said:


> May I ask all Indian users on this board, as well as British and Australian users, a question: why is cricket so popular in your respective country? No disrespect intended, but it seems like a rather dull game.


Well baseball is popular so why not cricket?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, show me please some big INDOOR arenas in India?

I saw Indira Gandhi Arena (tennis league match) but nothing more.


----------



## GreenHornet553 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kerrybai said:


> Well baseball is popular so why not cricket?


----------



## footballhopper (May 27, 2015)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## footballhopper (May 27, 2015)

The Dr. DY Patil Sports Stadium during a football match of Mumbai City FC:


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi guys, I would like to know if there is any soccer specific stadium planned for any India Super League team such as Atletico Klkata or Mumbai City.

Thanks


----------



## hittentot (Aug 29, 2015)

IPL average attendance:


Kolkata Knight Riders 52,800

Delhi Daredevils 32,800

Chennai Super Kings 30,400

Royal Challengers Bangalore 28,000

Mumbai Indians 26,486

SunRisers Hyderabad 26,400

Kings XI Punjab 20,800

Rajasthan Royals 18,548


ISL average attendance:


Kerala Blasters 47,427

Atlético de Kolkata 42,894

NorthEast United 28,614

Mumbai City FC 22,592

Chennaiyin FC 21,634

FC Goa 17,930

Delhi Dynamos 15,713

Pune City 7,859


----------



## sandy99 (Sep 25, 2015)

Any photos from the Motera Stadium, Ahmedabad that is set for renovation and i think demolishment of stands has started..


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Delhi to get new cricket stadium near Dwarka
> 
> International cricket may soon cut its long-term ties with the Ferozeshah Kotla and find a new home on the outskirts of the city. The Delhi and District Cricket Association (DDCA) is planning to build a brand new stadium between Dwarka and Najafgarh, close to former India opener Virender Sehwag's home and adjacent to the airport. The project is expected to be finished by 2020.
> 
> ...


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-stadium-near-Dwarka/articleshow/52318443.cms


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Delhi , Jawaharlal Nehru stadium , 60,000 , 1982 (Re 2010)*






















If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/India


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*FIFA Under-17 World Cup 2017*

Venues for U-17 World Cup 2017

*Yuva Bharati Krirangan, Kolkata*









Source - khelnow


*Jawahar Lal Nehru Stadium, Delhi*









Source - focalpointfootball.com


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*DY Patil Stadium, Navi Mumbai*









Source - cdn.odishatv.in

*Nehru Stadium, Kochi*









Source - sportskeeda.com


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

*Indira Gandhi Stadium, Guwahati*









Source - deccanchronicle.com

*Nehru Stadium, Margao (Goa)*









Source - sportskeeda.com


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

Why is India using gigantic Stadiums to host U17


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ This is the first time India is hosting any 'big' international football event. There is a huge demand for tickets. 3 out of the 6 venues are sold out for most matches.

The official attendance for India-USA was 46,750. England-Chile at Kolkata drew 46,154.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

you can almost play two matches at the same time in that Mumbai stadium


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kolkata , Salt Lake Stadium [Vivekananda Yuba Bharati Krirangan (VYBK)] , 66,687 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*New Delhi , New Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , 58,114 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Navi Mumbai , DY Patil Sports Stadium , 45,353 seats*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Kochi , Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium (Kaloor International Stadium) , 41,748 seats*


----------

